
After a Year in Space, the Air Hasn't Gone Out of NASA's Inflated Module - curtis
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/07/26/532610193/after-a-year-in-space-the-air-hasnt-gone-out-of-nasas-inflated-module
======
Waterluvian
It's like a massive bag of popcorn. I love experiments like this. Intuition
says to me that a not so rigid body will be less stable. But that's just earth
talk!

